# Einbinden von Jar-Bibliotheken in Java-Klasse



## sven-ber (2. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich studiere gerade im 1. Semester Informatik und möchte mich etwas mehr mit Java auseinander setzen.

Möchte ein Programm schreiben was mir eine Google Map anzeigt. Dazu gibt es im Internet einige freie Jar-Bibliotheken zum Download. Ich verwende übrigens den JavaEditor (nicht Eclipse).

Mein Problem ist nun die Einbindung dieser 3 Jar-Dateien. Habe schon das ganze Internet nach ein paar brauchbaren Hinweisen durchstöbert und das ist dabei raus gekommen:

1. Die Classpath-Variable zeigt jetzt auf die drei Jahr-Dateien, welche im Ordner jre1.6.0_07\lib\ext liegen
2. Eindung im Quelltext


```
package mapping1;

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import org.jdesktop.swingx.mapviewer.TileFactoryInfo;


public class Start extends Applet {
    // Anfang Attribute
    // Ende Attribute
    public void init() {
        Panel cp = new Panel(null);
        cp.setBounds(0, 0, 300, 300);

        add(cp);

        // Anfang Komponenten
        TileFactoryInfo map = new TileFactoryInfo(12, 11, 14, 20, true, true,
                            "http://mt.google.com/mt?w=2.43", "x", "y", "zoom");

        // Ende Komponenten
    }

    // Anfang Methoden
    // Ende Methoden
}
```

Das Programm lässt sich kompilieren.
Ich kann das Applet allerdings im Browser nicht anzeigen. Dort kommt die Fehlermeldung dass ein Syntaxerror im Quellcode gefunden wurde. 

Was ist falsch gelaufen? Ist die die Bibliothek falsch eingebunden?

Freue mich über jede Antwort.

Vielen Dank

Sven


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2009)

Syntaxfehler im Quellcode => Die Fehlermeldung kommt im Browser bestimmt nicht.
Applet => Versuch das Ganze erstmal als JFrame, bevor du dich an Applets wagst.
Applet die 2. => Gibt es einen Grund, warum du AWT und kein Swing verwendest?
Classpath => http://www.java-blog-buch.de/0703-einbinden-von-externen-klassen-classpath/


----------



## sven-ber (2. Feb 2009)

Hey

Stimmt sorry ... hatte mich verlesen. Scheinbar kann er einfach nur nicht das Applet starten.

Es gibt kein besonderen Grund warum ich AWT anstatt Swing nutze. Gibt es dabei etwa Unterschiede?


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2009)

Ja, Swing ist modern, AWT veraltet  . Gibt viele Seiten, die sich damit beschäftigen. Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## sven-ber (2. Feb 2009)

Das ist jetzt aber keine Antwort zu meinem Problem, oder etwa doch? Es muss doch auch mit AWT funktionieren.


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2009)

Nö, ist es nicht. Du hast aber auch keine weiteren Fragen gestellt.


----------



## sven-ber (2. Feb 2009)

Das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Ich habe mir mal die Webseite durch gelesen, die du mir gegeben hast. Dort wird eine Java-Datei eingebunden. Ich versuche aber eine Komprimierte Datei einzubinden. Mit dem Verfahren wie es auf der Seite beschrieben ist funktioniert es bei mir nicht.

Danach müsste ich mein Header wiefolgt aufbauen:

In DEV_IV liegt mein Applett.
In diesem Ordner befindet sich ein weiterer Ordner, worin die jar-Datei liegt.

```
package DEV_IV;

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import DEV_IV.lib.org.jdesktop.swingx.mapviewer.TileFactoryInfo;
```

Wenn ich das nun komprimiere findet er die Funktion TileFactoryInfo nicht mehr. Ich versteh echt nicht warum.


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2009)

Mit einem Jar läuft das genauso. Anstelle der Klasse gibst du einfach das JAR an. Aber danke für den Hinweis, ich werde das bei Gelegenheit auf der Seite ergänzen  . Das sollte dir auch vielmehr zeigen, dass du den Classpath nicht als Systemvariable setzen sollst!

Hier findest du, wie man externe JARs in ein Applet "einbaut"

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/misc/applet.html

Eine Fehlermeldung wäre übrigens hilfreich  .


----------

